# First vbar ?



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The actual first v-bar, there's no way of knowing who may have made one up at home and used it. 

But the first target archer of any note to use one was Darrel Pace, around 1975, and that started everyone rushing to their local machinists to make them up. 

Hoyt was the first company to put one on the market - I still see the original ones occasionally - I'm actually using a part from one on my 3D compound to drop the counterweight down 45 degrees.

I believe Rick McKinney was the first prominent archer to use the extended V-bar.


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks Stash


----------

